# Ugggggg Im just so unhappy



## MyKidsMom (Feb 5, 2008)

I don’t get dinner done on time, I don’t discipline my child right , I put him last, I don’t have a 9-5 job ( but I clean houses and nanny all week and get home after he does with my son in tow ) but I don’t do enough, I’m a pack rat (right ) we never have sex ( he tells me he needs ceils ) thanks he never tells me im pretty ( even though I only have 4lb to be back to preprego weight ) he blames me for us falling behind on our bills while he owns a damn Harley and pays $500 a month. I’m so over it I have found phone numbers and pictures of other woman, he has been on the internet of adultfriendfinders saying he was looking for excitement not wanting to leave his marriage but needed a friends with benefits uggggggggggg don’t I see the signs, I just got asked to help out one of my employers by taking care of her at home business so there is one more thing I will be doing I was so excited and all he could say is uh well we need to make an extra 2000. A month um but he does not even thing about the gas and water and electric for the house and all the food that I pay for. But he can go out there and by new dirt bike riding gear even thought he has 3 others that are like new. I am wearing shorts that I have had for 6 + years and yep they will last me a few more.

I don’t know why I wrote all of this, just that I knew if I did not I would sit and cry. I made a fabulous dinner tonight and invited one of his friends over it took me over 3hours to cook the whole time I am yelling at my 2 1/2 year old he is knocking over the dog water making a mess etc he does nothing then I finally have had it cause my lil man has been like this all day and he has been with me all day again, he never says with dad. So I got mad picked him up and put him in his time out chair well I picked him up wrong, I said if you want to discipline him be my guest then do it. As I’m cleaning up dishes and putting things away and the only thing I got out of dinner was it was dryer than last time. **** I just fill like a big pile of ****. I’m a stay at home mom that does it to rub it in his face (ya right) 

I don’t know you guys I’m sorry I guess I’m throwing a pity party want to join me. 
all make hats


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Sweetheart, you need to look in the mirror every morning and say [your name] I love you. 

When you really love yourself, you will know what to do.


----------



## CaryLeb (Jul 31, 2008)

mykidsmom,

I hope you felt better after writing, it sounds like you really needed to vent. 

Do you have any "me time" when your not a mother or a wife or an employee? This is critical for you to relfect, recoop, and relax because it sounds like your running on fuels. 

I'm sorry that you are going through this, but every person has a limit and when you have reached yours it will be real easy for you to make some changes in your household.


----------



## Chopblock (Mar 21, 2008)

I also hope that getting your problems on paper helped a lot. Sometimes its easier to make sense of them when you can stare at them, rather than just keep them bottled up inside.

So now that you've written them out, what would you like to do? Do you want to fix what you have or do you want to move on? Do you love your husband? It doesn't sound like he respects you very much. Is there anything about him or your life that makes you happy?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Well by the sounds of it if he wants all this other stuff and needs to make an extra 2000 a month then he needs to get another job.

draconis


----------



## lily08 (Jul 7, 2008)

I think that you should take some time for yourself and think about where you want your life. He sounds very negative and that he brings a lot of negative nergy into both your lives. I left me job to go back to school and we had to learn to cut costs. If he is worried about money, then he needs to look at the things he is spending money on, like hte Harley. I'm sure there is more, even just going out once or twice a week will eat $200 a month.


Regardless, he should quit caring so much about himself and relize that you are unhappy. If he doesn't care, then leave.


----------

